# Vintage Stanley 98 Marking Gauge For Auction. Yet Another Generous LJ Helping Out



## LukieB (Jan 8, 2012)

Title says it all, I have yet another generous Lumberjock buddy who wants to help out my cause. Smitty Cabinetshop would like to auction off his Stanley 98 Double sided marking gauge and give the proceeds to Jesse's medical fund. Quite handy for laying out both mortise and tenon joints in one quick swipe.




























Smitty has agreed to pay for the shipping anywhere in the U.S., so 100% of your bid will go straight to Jesse's medical fund @ youcaring.com, where you can even pay with your Paypal account.

Auction will be mostly the same as the others, this one will run 2 full days, ending Sunday Feb. 24th 7pm Eastern standard time. Feel free to bid away below. If you wish to remain anonymous, just shoot me a PM with your bid. I will update the thread with the current high bid.

If you haven't seen it already, a summary of Jesse's story is here at one of the auctions that has ended… http://lumberjocks.com/topics/46806

And again, if you feel inclined, you can help out here http://www.youcaring.com/medical-fundraiser/Help-the-Southard-Family/41842

Smitty, you are the man, thank you so much.

Feel free to post bids,,questions, comments, well wishes, as well as "bumps" A big thank you to all who helped our other auctions stay toward the top of the forums list to get as much exposure as possible. Thank you all so much Lumberjocks. May the love and blessings you have all poured onto my family and Jesse be reflected right back into you and your family's lives, God Bless.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

$45


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you, Don. Pics tell the story - it's bright and shiny and ready to go on all four ends to mark work and get busy!


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

$50


----------



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

ooooh shiny  if only it were the scripted stanley.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

$55


----------



## Gatorjim (May 12, 2012)

My heart and prayers go out to the Southard family. 
If your not registered organ donor sign up. Like a bumper sticker says.
DON'T TAKE YOUR ORGANS TO HAVEN HAVEN DOESN'T NEED THEM


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

You're awesome Smitty.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Bump for any Sunday morning browsers.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Bump…had to drop some coin on a chainsaw today, or I would be raising the ante.

Edit: good news is, I am such a cheapskate, I talked the guy at Lowe's into taking the HF 20% off coupon. Saved me about $60.


----------



## LukieB (Jan 8, 2012)

I had a bidder contact me via PM, current high bid is now $75. Thanks Bill !!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

bump to top


----------

